# **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available ****



## BestPriceCarParts.com (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com Forum Sponsor.
Shipping daily from locations all over USA and Canada.

Best Price Car Parts is proud to offer you the best quality auto parts available for the lowest price anywhere. We have stock replacement car parts for all vehicles. We carry only the highest quality stock replacement auto parts including Ernst German Made Exhaust, ANSA Exhaust, ATE Brake Parts, Bosch Stock Replacement Parts, Bosal Stock Replacement Exhaust Parts, Corteco Parts, Jurid Parts, KYB Stock Replacement Suspension Parts, TRW Parts, NGK Parts, FEBI Bilstein Parts, Graf Parts, Obtec Parts, Hella Parts, Wahler Parts, Contitech Parts, EMPI Parts, OEM VW/Audi Parts, Gemo Parts, Lemforder Parts, Meyle Parts, Sachs Parts, K&N Parts, Osram/Sylvania Parts, GKN Automotive Parts, Mahle Parts, Mann Parts, PBR Brake Parts, Denso Parts, Pagid Brake Parts, Weber Redline Parts and many more
Our company is committed to bringing our customers the best of the best in quality and price. At Best Price Car Parts we also offer a complete line of aftermarket and custom parts. For these parts you must phone 1-800-207-1367 for pricing. If you cannot find it on our web page please e-mail [email protected] or phone.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sosuave4u (Aug 5, 2006)

I looked in to trying to get some prices for 04 GLI, like replacement turbo and a a/c compressor and they are not available. humm!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (sosuave4u)*

some parts are not instock yet because there not expected to be bad on an 04 but they are planned to be available is why they are there

we are working on these parts not showing up

if you really need one let me know and i can see what i can do for you


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Best Price my A$$. The K&N for my rabbit is $5 cheaper @ autotech.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (rjohns1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rjohns1* »_Best Price my A$$. The K&N for my rabbit is $5 cheaper @ autotech.


Easy there, $5 on 1 aftermarket part does not mean we don't have the best prices - check some other OEM parts - you'll be happy you did.

and to all
Long Weekend YA YA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

this forum moves


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

I checked out your site and I love your canadian prices!
I have also been to (and ordered from) a competitors site that offers free shipping on orders over $75. Does your site offer this as well?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (LewsCabbyTherin)*

we currently are not able to offer the free shipping - this is recieved from the supplier once you sell a certain amount of parts each month - we currently do not sell enought once we reach that mark the free shipping will be implemented and available. But we feel that with our prices as low as they are - either you are under 75 nd would pay shipping anyhwere or you are over 75 and the cost of shipping is offset by the savings - hope to have free shipping ASAP
We have what alot of online competetors don't have tho is local pick up.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Ohhh... Local pickup where? Is pickup available on the weekends?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (LewsCabbyTherin)*

Hamilton 
only available for sure Tues-Fri - 9-5 we are quite often here outside of those times - later thru the week and most mondays - not many weekends - but it's jsut hit and miss you willl have to phone to make sure we are here


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

I just ordered a bunch of parts from you and I must say I'm really impressed with the prices.
I thought to help you out I would price out identical orders from yourself and a competitor for comparison.
(Actual parts listed below)
*autopartsonlinecanada.com* 
Total after taxes: $446.50 
+ shipping(next day) $22.95 
= $469.45
*canada.bestpriceautoparts.com* 
Total with shipping: $295.51 (shipping is taxed? it is 3 buck cheaper though)
+ Taxes $41.37
= $336.88
WOW - incredible difference in price! Now I'm just waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (LewsCabbyTherin)*

*Autopartsonlinecanada.com*
A8080-54506 Camshaft Seal
Volkswagen 1994 Kaco (OEM)
Jetta III GL 4 CYL
Kaco (OEM) $0.00 $9.97 
G3000-170729 Water Pump
Volkswagen 1994 Geba (OEM)
Jetta III GL 4 CYL
Geba (OEM) $0.00 $39.64 
A4010-29856 Cam Follower
Volkswagen 1994 Febi
Jetta III GL 4 CYL
Febi $0.00 $165.60 
A8040-38235 Intake Manifold Gasket
Volkswagen 1994 Elring (OEM)
Jetta III GL 4 CYL
Elring (OEM) $0.00 $4.64 
A8040-26102 Intake Manifold Gasket
Volkswagen 1991 Goetze (OEM)
Jetta GL
Goetze (OEM) $0.00 $3.65 
B2010-117812 Breather Hose
Volkswagen 1994 German (OEM)
Jetta III GL 4 CYL
German (OEM) $0.00 $8.86 
A8100-33267 Cylinder Head Gasket
Volkswagen 1991 Reinz (OEM)
Jetta GL
Reinz (OEM) $0.00 $21.06 
A3060-13751 Valve Guide
Volkswagen 1991 United States
Jetta GL
United States $0.00 $29.04 
A8070-12755 Valve Stem Seal
Volkswagen 1991 Germany (OEM)
Jetta GL
Germany (OEM) $0.00 $13.52 
C1060-16844 Fuel Injector Seal Kit see NOTE
Volkswagen 1991 Bosch
Jetta GL
Bosch $0.00 $26.60 
A3030-33829 Cylinder Head Bolt
Volkswagen 1991 Reinz (OEM)
Jetta GL
Reinz (OEM) $0.00 $59.80 
H4002-84625 Exhaust Seal Ring
Volkswagen 1991
Jetta GL
$0.00 $9.29 

Click here to update the quantity.
Shipping Options Order Totals 

Orders $75.00 CDN or more will be shipped UPS ground for Free to Canada.

Core charge: $0.00
Sub total: $391.67
Shipping: $0.00
Handling: $0.00
Tax: $0.00
Order total: $391.67


_Modified by LewsCabbyTherin at 7:59 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (LewsCabbyTherin)*

*Canada.bestpricecarparts.com*
Qty	Brand	Sku	Description	Retail	Price	Core	Total
AAA:FEB A4010-29856 Cam Follower 38.85	7.34	0.00	117.44
AAA:KAC A8080-54506 Camshaft Seal 46.28	7.07	0.00	7.07
AAA:ELR A8040-38235 Intake Manifold Gasket 5.57	3.00	0.00	3.00
AAA:GER B2010-117812 Breather Hose 9.00	6.28	0.00	6.28
AAA:GEB G3000-170729 Water Pump 139.95	31.99	0.00	31.99
AAA:GOE A8040-26102 Intake Manifold Gasket 2.75	2.18	0.00	2.18
AAA:REI A8100-33267 Cylinder Head Gasket 46.63	15.90	0.00	15.90
AAA:CEC A3060-13751 Valve Guide 3.11	2.16	0.00	17.28
AAA:HEB A8070-12755 Valve Stem Seal 1.63	1.03	0.00	8.24
AAA:BOS C1060-16844 Fuel Injector Seal Kit See Note 14.55	6.13	0.00	24.52
AAA:REI A3030-33829 Cylinder Head Bolt 4.90	1.78	0.00	35.60
AAA: H4002-84625 Exhaust Seal Ring 8.76	6.01	0.00	6.01
Core Charges:	0.00
Total Weight ( 9.67 pounds ):	
Freight Adjusted	Shipping - UPS Ground Residential:	0.00
Subtotal before tax:	275.51
Order Total:	275.51


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (LewsCabbyTherin)*

Thank you for the Very Positive and Incredible feed back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday, Have a good weekend everyone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Friday


----------



## chris53 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

is the grille for the Rabbit Convertible a quad set-up, or two-light.
If you offer both, what are the prices for both?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leeko* »_is the grille for the Rabbit Convertible a quad set-up, or two-light.
If you offer both, what are the prices for both?

what grille (and you spelt it correctly)


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_what grille (and you spelt it correctly)

"Grille assembly"
O5000-51399
?
would that be the quad set-up?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*

OEM from the dealer only 1 left I ordered it into the store so i can look at it but it is the stock grille for the car


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

if its the 4 light set-up, i want it!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*

cool - i'll let you know


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

when is that grille gonna be in?


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leeko* »_when is that grille gonna be in?









sorry, i couldn't remember what thread this question was in. The grille came in it's OEM VW Grille and it's dual rounds for a Cabrio


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

That one is for me.
Ill check my schedual and PM you when i can pick it up, and pay for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*

IM Sent
PG 2 FTW


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Friday


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Ill be waiting for a phone call or PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

IM Sent


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday Bump, UFC Tomorrow YAYA


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

Great service everyone.
picked up all the parts that i ordered today, with no problems.
*bump
edit: if you're picking up the parts, what out for the huge bump at the entrence of the drivevway, and take it slow! 










_Modified by leeko at 10:45 AM 11-28-2006_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (leeko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leeko* »_Great service everyone.
picked up all the parts that i ordered today, with no problems.
*bump
*edit: if you're picking up the parts, what out for the huge bump at the entrence of the drivevway, and take it slow! *









_Modified by leeko at 10:45 AM 11-28-2006_

our drive way is crappy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...84254



_Modified by Tuggle at 11:22 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















Merry Christmas





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tobias (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















HAPPY NEW YEAR!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Best Price Car Parts - Your best stop for car parts 
 Mark's Bug Barn - For all your Vintage VW needs


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Merry Christmas Eve!








30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

Cheers... Happy New Years Eve!















30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
**** WIPER BLADES 13"-24" $4.00 - ICON Blades $16 - ICON Clone $10 ****
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808321


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com 
MONTH END!!! ONE DAY ONLY SPECIAL!!!!
SELECT PARTS AT COST!!!! 
http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
MUST ORDER FRIDAY MAY 30, 2008 BEFORE 4:30 PM!!
PRICING IS AS FOLLOWS
All prices are CASH discounted Visa/MasterCard/Debit add 5%
Taxes Extra – Ontario GST & PST and Maritime HST 13% Others 5% GST
Pick Up - Ready for Pick Friday or The following week
Shipping Available - Post to Canada & USA Available
http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com
038-103-601NA – Oil Pan 1.9L & 2L Engine Golf 1996-2006 Jetta 1999-2004 - $95
1J0-411-314R – Sway Bar Bushing FT 21mm G&J 2000-2006 - $2
1J0-411-314T – Sway Bar Bushing FT 23mm G&J 1999-2006 - $2
191-598-625 – Rear Wheel Bearing KIT G&J 1985-1998 - $13 
CUK2939 – MANN Cabin Filter Rabbit & Jetta 2005-2007 - $20
1J0-615-601C – Solid Rear Disc - $28
0882711 – Front Left Bare Caliper G&J 1985-1995 - $39
0882710 – Front Right Bare Caliper G&J 1985-1995 - $39
ZSE001 – BERU Ignition Coil (OBD I & II) G&J 1993-1998 - $65

Email orders to [email protected]

MUST ORDER FRIDAY MAY 30, 2008 BEFORE 4:30 PM!!


----------



## BestPriceCarParts.com (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (leeko)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tuggle)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

1999-2003 TDI -- Turbo on Special this week $999.99 shipped brand new with new manifold add $150 core. must email or IM or phone for this pricing.... talk to Toby



_Modified by Tuggle at 3:30 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

HOLY MONKEY!!! Spark plug wires for a 16V for under $100!!!!! Bosch name brand wires for barely over a bill!!! I'll be ordering as soon as I get some flow. Do you guys have a show room or something? If I get up that way for Xmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif (home is Guelph) I may stop by.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_HOLY MONKEY!!! Spark plug wires for a 16V for under $100!!!!! Bosch name brand wires for barely over a bill!!! I'll be ordering as soon as I get some flow. Do you guys have a show room or something? If I get up that way for Xmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif (home is Guelph) I may stop by.























We do have a Pick Up Location In hamilton but you must order in advance and if you order online and ahve it shipped to you then you get a 30% discount. So it's cheapest to order online.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tuggle)*

Hello again, almost time for the plug wires, just need to get some stuff tucked up under the front end, new rack, new rubber, etc. I thought I'd check to see if you had poly for the whole front end and you don't have any. You should, I need the whole thing... control arms front and rear, rack, sway bar ends, then of course I need the tie rod ends, but you don't have anything in poly.







Or at least it's not listed under 16V. I'm converting to a manual rack.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------



## JETTA 1 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (Tuggle)*

Tail lights ? Jetta 1


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: **** Best Quality, Best Price Parts Available **** (BestPriceCarParts.com)*

30% DISCOUNT when you place your order online @ http://www.BestPriceCarParts.com


----------

